# What Are YOU Preparing For?



## PrepperForums (Nov 21, 2014)

What future event are you (predominantly) prepping for? Are you preparing for just about any SHTF situation?

Are you more focused on preparing for the grid going down? Some sort of politically motivated civil unrest?

The apocalypse? Natural disasters? Why? Why not?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Being "not here anymore''.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The most likely are weather related events such as severe snow storms. That was fairly easy. Working on long term tough economic times, emp and so on. Lots to do on the long term stuff.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Regional natural disasters, grid down, civil unrest, food rationing/shortage, economic issues. 

And snipers of course !


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

When I first started prepping, I was really just preparing for a rainy day. I wanted to make sure the pantry was always full.

Later on, following Hurricane Katrina, I started getting more serious about prepping for weather emergencies.

The last year though, I have begun to be more concerned about social unrest and what could happen when people decide they have had enough...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> When I first started prepping, I was really just preparing for a rainy day. I wanted to make sure the pantry was always full.
> 
> Later on, following Hurricane Katrina, I started getting more serious about prepping for weather emergencies.
> 
> The last year though, I have begun to be more concerned about social unrest and what could happen when people decide they have had enough...


Well, I have decided that I have had enough. Next is to wait until my God has decided he has had enough. It aint gonna be pretty.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Cricket said:


> When I first started prepping, I was really just preparing for a rainy day. I wanted to make sure the pantry was always full.
> 
> Later on, following Hurricane Katrina, I started getting more serious about prepping for weather emergencies.
> 
> The last year though, I have begun to be more concerned about social unrest and what could happen when people decide they have had enough...


If you live in Texas a big problem was the flood of street gangs that hit Texas from NOLA. Very violent individuals that will start a gun fight over a wrong look.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I keep having recurring nightmares that the angry godless commie democrats will try to come kill old retired cops. Thats why our prepping is heavily dependent on good shooting irons and plenty of ammo. Few cans of Beanie Weenies..Sardines etc.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> If you live in Texas a big problem was the flood of street gangs that hit Texas from NOLA. Very violent individuals that will start a gun fight over a wrong look.


I was actually in Mississippi (out in the country) for a few years when Katrina hit. Even though I was a long way from the coast (near Water Valley, MS) we received massive damage and extended power outages from the storm. A lot of people who had evacuated to our area, ended up having to go further north, up to Memphis. In some situations, I was reminded of the goodness of people coming together in an emergency. In other situations I was horrified by how quickly people resort to looting and destroying each other. It was definitely eye opening for me...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I was actually in Mississippi (out in the country) for a few years when Katrina hit. Even though I was a long way from the coast (near Water Valley, MS) we received massive damage and extended power outages from the storm. A lot of people who had evacuated to our area, ended up having to go further north, up to Memphis. In some situations, I was reminded of the goodness of people coming together in an emergency. In other situations I was horrified by how quickly people resort to looting and destroying each other. It was definitely eye opening for me...


My wife is a native Mississippian. Grad of Ole Miss. If you lived in Mississippi you either rooted for M U or M State. What say you?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> My wife is a native Mississippian. Grad of Ole Miss. If you lived in Mississippi you either rooted for M U or M State. What say you?


Ole Miss, through and through...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^^^^ My kinda gal.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Cricket said:


> I was actually in Mississippi (out in the country) for a few years when Katrina hit. Even though I was a long way from the coast (near Water Valley, MS) we received massive damage and extended power outages from the storm. A lot of people who had evacuated to our area, ended up having to go further north, up to Memphis. In some situations, I was reminded of the goodness of people coming together in an emergency. *In other situations I was horrified by how quickly people resort to looting and destroying each other. It was definitely eye opening for me...*


This. Most of my family, to include my parents, still live in the upper part of Louisiana; I had already moved to Missouri. They lost power for 3+ weeks and received minor damage. A church in the nearby town opened it's doors to some people that were displaced. They destroyed the church, to include ripping toilets from the walls.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Ole Miss, through and through...


I've spent a lot of time along the coast of Mississippi. Long Beach, Gulfport, Biloxi,etc.

P.S. Hotty Toddy


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Self Sufficiency baby!

That and aliens from planet X


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

dmet said:


> This. Most of my family, to include my parents, still live in the upper part of Louisiana; I had already moved to Missouri. They lost power for 3+ weeks and received minor damage. A church in the nearby town opened it's doors to some people that were displaced. They destroyed the church, to include ripping toilets from the walls.


Before Katrina, I used to laugh at friends and family when they talked about hiding weapons because they believed that there would come a day when the police would come for them. I truly believed that they were being paranoid. Then, in New Orleans, following the storm, they (the police) started confiscating guns. There are still people who believe it never happened. https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...-confiscation-can-and-has-happened-in-america


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm prepping for... bad weather/interrupted power, supply line disruption, the obama apocalypse, and eventually (if there is one) to become mostly self sufficient.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Ole Miss, through and through...


:vs_laugh:

Hotty Toddy, Gosh Almighty Who the hell are we? Hey! Flim Flam Bim Bam, Ole Miss by Damn!

(Irritating unless your Alma Mater has a.725 all time winning precentage over the Rebels. or Black Bears..or whatever PC name they are forced to use.:vs_laugh


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> :vs_laugh:
> 
> Hotty Toddy, Gosh Almighty Who the hell are we? Hey! Flim Flam Bim Bam, Ole Miss by Damn!
> 
> (Irritating unless your Alma Mater has a 29-11 all time winning record over the Rebels. or Black Bears...:vs_laugh:


Rebels, Sharks, Bears ........ whatever.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Government or financial problems or collapse. Then the aftermath.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Cricket said:


> I was actually in Mississippi (out in the country) for a few years when Katrina hit. Even though I was a long way from the coast (near Water Valley, MS) we received massive damage and extended power outages from the storm. A lot of people who had evacuated to our area, ended up having to go further north, up to Memphis. In some situations, I was reminded of the goodness of people coming together in an emergency. In other situations I was horrified by how quickly people resort to looting and destroying each other. It was definitely eye opening for me...


Is this what helped Memphis turn into the shithole that it has become? BLM/muzslimes?


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Back in 93 when I left the Marines I had spent 21 years watching the changes and getting orders that just make no sense. I knew it was time to pack up my family and go somewhere we could live without a lot of government BS. Now 23 years ago I was figuring monetary colapse now I think more along the lines of ISIS, civil disobediance and EMP's. We have fought forest fires and lived through snow storms it's the government I'm worried about.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Started looking in to prepping for fun with all the zombie craze the last few years. Then found that I was really interested in the self sustainability, off grid, renewable resources part of it. Just need to constantly remind myself, baby steps first..


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Cricket said:


> When I first started prepping, I was really just preparing for a rainy day. I wanted to make sure the pantry was always full.
> 
> Later on, following Hurricane Katrina, I started getting more serious about prepping for weather emergencies.
> 
> The last year though, I have begun to be more concerned about social unrest and what could happen when people decide they have had enough...


Good to know that you're not just a professional website watcher, that you really share an interest in this topic.

I like the pic on your homepage of the beaver and the tortilla.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

John Galt said:


> Good to know that you're not just a professional website watcher, that you really share an interest in this topic.
> 
> I like the pic on your homepage of the beaver and the tortilla.


I love those guys. Although they do look similar to beavers they are actually known as, Nutria. (aka river rats) http://nutria.com/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

John Galt said:


> Good to know that you're not just a professional website watcher, that you really share an interest in this topic.
> 
> I like the pic on your homepage of the beaver and the tortilla.


You say Beaver, I say Taco....:vs_wave:

(what the hell you talkin' 'bout Slip?)


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Prepping in case the power grid really goes down for whatever reason and the social problems it would cause.

I believe than mankind's ability to harness energy is both a reason and the cause of the industrial revolution and the rapid change in lifestyle humans have gone through the last 140 years. Think about life in 1880 verses today. What allowed such a rapid change? What would happen if our ability to harness energy was interrupted for just a few weeks or months?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> I love those guys. Although they do look similar to beavers they are actually known as, Nutria. (aka river rats) http://nutria.com/


If you've ever driven 1-10 through Louisiana, you might see a few dead Nutria Rats...Pests through and through...


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm preparing for a New Madrid Earthquake on par with the ones from 1811/1812, tornadoes, ice storms, pandemics, social unrest, and zombie apocalypses :tango_face_smile:. All right not so much zombie apocalypses but the others are legitimate threats and I do put items back for them, probably not as much as some other members have but I'm just getting started. Actually it was The Walking Dead and the CDC pamplet about preparing for zombies that got me off my rear and eventually brought me to these forums. 

I really expect something to happen but I believe its going to be a short term and or localized event. The aftermath of Hurricane Katrina is probaly the most extreme example of SHTF and WROL that we've had in a while as far as suspension of services, looters/criminals, and abuse from LEO's. Its a good real world template to use when making your preps from event, suspension of services to restoration of services and return of law and order.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Cricket said:


> I love those guys. Although they do look similar to beavers they are actually known as, Nutria. (aka river rats) http://nutria.com/


Got to admit it wasn't positive it was a beaver, looked a little small. I kept looking at the picture trying to be sure.... we don't have Nutria around here but we've got plenty of beavers.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Slippy said:


> If you've ever driven 1-10 through Louisiana, you might see a few dead Nutria Rats...Pests through and through...


Driven that route many times over the years.

There is a little truck stop along that way (Tiger Truck Stop) around Grosse Tete, LA that makes the BEST red beans, rice, and gator sausage I have ever had.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Driven that route many times over the years.
> 
> There is a little truck stop along that way (Tiger Truck Stop) around Grosse Tete, LA that makes the BEST red beans, rice, and gator sausage I have ever had.


Yep, been there and agree.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Cricket said:


> In some situations, I was reminded of the goodness of people coming together in an emergency. In other situations I was horrified by how quickly people resort to looting and destroying each other. It was definitely eye opening for me...


Whatever comes our way, you will see this on a much grander scale. There will be those who come together and those that choose to destroy.

I intend to help where I can. But I also have no intention of becoming a victim. That's a role I don't play well.

ETA: Fortunately this is Texas. I don't think gun confiscation would go over too well here.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Cricket said:


> Before Katrina, I used to laugh at friends and family when they talked about hiding weapons because they believed that there would come a day when the police would come for them. I truly believed that they were being paranoid. Then, in New Orleans, following the storm, they (the police) started confiscating guns. There are still people who believe it never happened. https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...-confiscation-can-and-has-happened-in-america


If I recall that was the policy of a bad mayor and police chief that got destroyed in court when the NRA stepped in and filed a lawsuit. Even at that I heard they where difficult in returning guns to their owners requiring "proof of purchase" so on and so forth. The stories I read about people being held at gunpoint by the police where horrifying. I know this doesn't represent all of law enforcement, there where some extreme acts of bravery by men and women wearing a badge in New Orleans but the fact that there where some doing it is troubling. My state passed a law saying authorities have no right to take guns due to disaster after Katrina


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't believe the end is near or that we are all about to overwhelmed by a zombie apocalypse. I don't subscribe to the idea that global warming will cause the ocean to flood my home.

I do think that we are becoming more complacent and less concerned about our neighbors. I think that people are less inclined to work and more compelled to take, rather than earn. My eye opener was Katrina.

I prepare for a short term disaster and the possibility that the Government will object to me owning a firearm.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm not prepping for any particular event as there are too many possible scenarios swirling around right now.
I want to be able to survive wave one whatever it is and evaluate what is going on. We're good to go for quite sometime
and able to put up a good fight to defend our turf if necessary. Right now I think our country is or has entered un-charted waters
and we are like a big rudderless ship still steaming along but out of control. Sooner or later we are going to run aground or someone is going to sink us!

I learned the value of prepping early on living thru a hurricane in FL when I was a kid and a bad tornado in 74. The storm in 74 pretty much destroyed
my neighborhood and my first car. The power was out for about a month but no worries we had a generator and plenty of canned food and we had a well.
Our street was blocked for about a week and the national guard had a check point set up to get in and out. Had my dad and grandma not prepped somewhat
that whole recovery period would have sucked!

Three times we have lost power for multiple days and one of those was a very cold stretch in the winter but no problems here and it was a good
test to see our capabilities. I keep tweeking what we have and pretty much stay in condition yellow anymore and standing by for the coming storm!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Driven that route many times over the years.
> 
> There is a little truck stop along that way (Tiger Truck Stop) around Grosse Tete, LA that makes the BEST red beans, rice, and gator sausage I have ever had.


Been there. You are absolutely right!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What am I preparing for?

Ultimately, I am preparing for the day the power goes out and society finds itself naked, cold and afraid. I figure if you prepare for that, all the bases are covered.

As it stands, I am prepared for a few weeks of eating stored food cooked over propane-fueled stoves, drinking water taken from nearby creeks that is filtered through a Propur filtration system.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have the local immediate needs covered. ( Mainly weather ) The brewing storm on the horizon that is civil unrest, lights out, and war is the storm that most worries me..


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> If I recall that was the policy of a bad mayor and police chief that got destroyed in court when the NRA stepped in and filed a lawsuit. Even at that I heard they where difficult in returning guns to their owners requiring "proof of purchase" so on and so forth. The stories I read about people being held at gunpoint by the police where horrifying. I know this doesn't represent all of law enforcement, there where some extreme acts of bravery by men and women wearing a badge in New Orleans but the fact that there where some doing it is troubling. My state passed a law saying authorities have no right to take guns due to disaster after Katrina


that's what pizzes me off more than anything - not admitting their freaking guilt - everybody's second cousin gets the blame for confiscating guns and that blame comes from the local LEOs - and everybody that was down there knows who was involved ....

if you look around there's tell all articles from the LEOs that were on duty and admit that there was confiscation - and public safety came second when a $800-$1000 handgun was involved ....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Mat 24:6 -21

wars and rumors of wars - nation shall rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom; and there shall be* famines and earthquakes* in divers places. 
Then shall they deliver you up unto tribulation, and shall kill you: and ye shall be hated of all the nations for my name's sake. 
false prophets shall arise, and shall lead many astray.

When therefore ye see the abomination of desolation, which was spoken of through Daniel the prophet, standing in the holy place (let him that readeth understand),

for then shall be *great tribulation, such as hath not been from the beginning of the world until now, no, nor ever shall be. *

Rev 6:2 - 17 
1st seal - a white horse, and he that sat thereon had a bow; and there was given unto him a crown: and he came forth conquering, and to conquer. 
2nd seal a red horse: and to him that sat thereon it was given to take peace from the earth, and that they should slay one another: and there was given unto him a great sword.
3rd seal a black horse; and he that sat thereon had a balance in his hand. A measure of wheat for a shilling, and three measures of barley for a shilling; and the oil and the wine hurt thou not. 
4th seal a pale horse: and he that sat upon him, his name was Death; and Hades followed with him. And there was given unto them authority over the fourth part of the earth, to kill with sword, and with famine, and with death, and by the wild beasts of the earth.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm prepping for Hillary ---- real shit storm so I guess it is weather related.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Weather related storms , civil war , if hillawitch gets into office .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

As a nation we can handle almost any situation short of nuclear war, with some casualties of course, except general power failure. So yeah, I'm most concerned with "lights out', and the catastrophe that will bring.


----------



## Capttrae (Nov 17, 2012)

Don't get on here much. I'm prepping for the very real possibility of a bad ice storm and loss of power for an extended period of time


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

My priorities for prepping are as follows....by importance in reflection of the "Now". (Priorities change based on season, global situations, and internal strife)

1. Hurricanes (I live on the Florida Atlantic Coast)
2. Economic Collapse. (Like if the Chinese call in the bonds they own)
3. Terrorist Attacks, or immigrant uprisings like those happening in Europe.
4. Other Severe Weather causing power, water, and gas outages
5. Civil Unrest...or complete breakdown of civil order
6. Natural destructive phenomena (Like Coronal Mass Ejection), or massive meteor strike.
6. Nuclear or dirty bombs...including EMP
7. Repeal of the 2nd Amendment and the attempt to confiscated guns from law abiding Americans
8. Foreign invasion....or UN control of government entities.
9. Martial Law for whatever reason.
10. National Workers Strike. (Unions)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Capttrae said:


> Don't get on here much. I'm prepping for the very real possibility of a bad ice storm and loss of power for an extended period of time


Well, you should do something about that huh?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The darkness. We will see darkness in every sense of the word, consume us before the light returns in victory.

Ephesians 6:12 - For our battle is not against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the world powers of this darkness, against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavens. HCSB


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Natural disasters have always been my main focus I still believe they of some local problem cause by some spill or other mistake are the most like threat . Second is civil unrest. I live far from the city but it would not take long for serious unrest to effect life every where.
Our priorities are simple live long enough to sport it out.
Security
Food and water
Shelter
Maintain a life worth living for days months or years if need be.

Hillary I have seen the light " Repeal of the 2nd Amendment and the attempt to confiscated guns from law abiding Americans" no longer applies to me I have disarmed I will count on you to save us.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I don't believe the end is near or that we are all about to overwhelmed by a zombie apocalypse. I don't subscribe to the idea that global warming will cause the ocean to flood my home.
> 
> I do think that we are becoming more complacent and less concerned about our neighbors. I think that people are less inclined to work and more compelled to take, rather than earn. My eye opener was Katrina.
> 
> I prepare for a short term disaster and the possibility that the Government will object to me owning a firearm.


I think we agree, this is going to be a slow slide into anarchy

Every 4 years prices double until every 2 years and then every year...

Then like Argentina 260 percent inflation becomes 400 percent and then 1760 percent etc etc.

We are frogs in a slowly heating pot.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We are hanging out waiting for the pre Trib rapture of the church and stocking up on water..food and ammo..in case it is a mid or post trib Rapture. Whatever is our fate..the democrats will find our shooting irons hot and empty. Remember the Alamo! Remember Golliad! What that should have taught is there are certain conditons which are worse than being dead.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

My biggest concern and my starting point was and has been natural disasters. They come every year so to me it makes sense to prepare for what will most likely affect me. Now I'm starting to get more and more concerned about growing civil unrest. While the stats say we're living in one of the most peaceful times in our history, all it takes is a spark to light the powder kegs and my corner of the world will be the next one on the news.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Preparing for....

... a little of everything.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Prepping for lunch, J/K. After being in hear a day, I am prepping for everything I can afford without going crazy.
But Hurricanes are a thing my wife are prepping for..
SHTF is always something you need to try to prep for, and but our society is falling apart and financial and structural collapse is always a concern to prep for.


----------



## rthomp77 (Mar 30, 2015)

Living in Oklahoma the original reason I started prepping was because of the high tornado threat during the spring and early summer. We can also have pretty vicious ice storms during the winter so there is always a good chance of losing power, getting stuck at home, stuck at work, etc. As the social climate continues to change I have found myself feeling more and more worried about social unrest. With one of the most critical presidential elections coming up and a feeling of uneasiness and fear has been creeping up. My wife and I talk about different scenarios constantly and she has bought into my "crazy" (her words) way of thinking. I read as much as I can and try to learn and perfect new skills all the time. 

One of the best lessons I learned in the Marine Corps was that whenever you have a plan the first step is to make a second plan because plan A will almost always fail. I apply that philosophy to my prepping because the last thing I would want would be to be 100% ready for a tornado but have my house attacked by a gang of thugs who want some food. 

It is better to be partially ready for many situations than completely ready for one.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm preparing for anything that might rear its ugly head, or perhaps Hillary Clinton and the beginning of the new world order.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

This year prepping for floods and food gathering techniques. Oh, also putting a Bunch of catfish in the freezer!





YouTube


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Whatever may come that doesn't necessitate gas masks and tyvek suits. Living in hurricane alley we're prepared to not need to "run to the store" for up to a month. If life suddenly became a TWD episode or a Rawles novel ... well, nobody lives forever.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

The collapse of the US. 

The greatest advent in slavery was letting the slaves choose how to serve. It gave a sense of freedom. But most of us end up debt slaves paying stupid amounts of real money for money loaned that never existed. Check out fractional reserve lending if you dont know what that is. 

The derivatives market is going to burst to the tune of 80 trillion plus. 

The banking bubble of 2008 was only 2 trillion. 

Good luck. The prepping season may in its autumn.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

1895gunner said:


> This year prepping for floods and food gathering techniques. Oh, also putting a Bunch of catfish in the freezer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at those cats! Nice catch! We have had really good luck with bass this year.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

There is a little local place near me that fries up (Louisiana style) the best catfish I have ever eaten. 

It makes my mouth water just thinkin' about it.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

We're about to hold a big catfish fry for the family. We did catch & release yesterday because our freezers are so full of catfish. Still fun chasing them noodles down in a kayak!

1895gunner


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Due to upcoming election . I am preparing for the redefining of the second Amendment . Not much can stop it now outside we have 2 years of freedom left.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Several catfish houses around here. I'd say that Cock of the Walk was the best.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Ya'll need to stop talking about catfish... There is one place near me that does "ok" catfish, but nothing like back home. :vs_sob:


----------



## 1775Firearms (Aug 16, 2016)

*Anything Can Happen*

Anything can happen in today's world and I think it is important to be prepared for most situations. Most prep can be applied to any situations that arise. You cannot predict what the future holds but in my opinion it is ALWAYS better to have a plan and be prepared instead of trying to scramble when something does come up. Households should have the basics at least: Food, medical supplies, firearms for protection and a game plan. Simple things that you can do beforehand could make a huge difference if any situation arises. Just like the old saying goes....It's better to be safe than sorry.

Matt
[link removed]


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I started when Andrew hit south fla. we lost everything " house , boat , car " the only thing we had was my truck , the clothes we had on , some cash , lock box with important papers , that's why we move back to NC to start over , that's when my prepping started " a little at a time , as time goes on I started stocking up on thing more as the money let us to do so .


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I'm glad I got back on the forum chatter today, as you know I am a hypochondriac. Yeah, it's a strange fear for a biker, but then, you should come to my crib and watch me examine my mouth with flashlight!

About 30 minutes ago I got off the telephone with a nurse from my local clinic--oddly, the clinic is so close I can walk to it. She has lots of experience with me, and will spend 30 to 45 minutes getting me under control. Today 'fear' was that the left side of my throat "bulged" out. For guys like me, we already see the surgeon in our nightmares.

Now, what are my symptoms? Strangely, nothing --nothing at all. I've been eating, drinking, talking and even swallowing nasal drainage without a passing shrug. It's like I tell all of those nay-sayers who think we should be locked up, perhaps *you haven't felt the fear just yet*.

Here's an example, I "know" that the human body is not symmetrical. Even weight lifting makes you dominant bicep bigger than you more dormant arm. And while I "know" this, the knowledge just won't curtail panic; your fears and even a somewhat near "two day old wait" for an appointment can require meds.

Everyone is afraid of something. Yes, I've been operated upon, woke up like it was a spring morning. But when you find some body part that wasn't 'shaped' exactly right, the fear can climb.

I'm thinking of starting a hypochondria group, like MADD or for people with chronic pain. For me, it's the spooky thing, and trust me, bikers can get scared, too.


----------



## SuivonMorg (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm prepping beg pack for the evening bicycle ride !

But I forgot to exchange my flashlight with new ! I'm just checking on internet for new and I got it from link removed!

I'll enjoy my ride with new flashlight


----------



## offgridgenz (4 mo ago)

Anything that can go wrong. I mostly began prepping for nuclear war, however my other reasons include The Great Tribulation, economic collapse, job loss and natural disasters.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

And the Fifth seal shall be broken and thou shalt see a jackass in a chariot with a team of a senile old fool a kackling jackalette, a dried up west coast mackerel snapper non binary non male person and a lying pencil neck twerp. Ye shall be forced to listen to their racket until all of America comes to their senses. And ye shall live on that clear bubble up and that rainbow stew for the rest of your days


----------



## offgridgenz (4 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> And the Fifth seal shall be broken and thou shalt see a jackass in a chariot with a team of a senile old fool a kackling jackalette, a dried up west coast mackerel snapper non binary non male person and a lying pencil neck twerp. Ye shall be forced to listen to their racket until all of America comes to their senses. And ye shall live on that clear bubble up and that rainbow stew for the rest of your days


You'll never get your point across by mockery. Just makes you look foolish.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

offgridgenz said:


> You'll never get your point across by mockery. Just makes you look foolish.


Lighten up dude


----------



## offgridgenz (4 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> Lighten up dude


There are things to be joked about and things better left alone in my opinion.


----------



## NomadPrepper (11 d ago)

I'm prepping for the Zombie Apocalypse. Just kidding!
I'm actually prepping for Natural disasters/Weather, When I lived down south we had to worry about hurricanes, tornadoes and flooding, now that I live up north Snow Storms/Blizzards seem to be more of an issue.
Also Prepping for an Economic collapse, with the way this country is going all the political garbage happening, inflation and everything else. I feel another "Great Depression" could be upon us in the future. Last but not least I'm Prepping for a potential WW3 scenario, especially now with this Russia-Ukraine conflict, North Korea making daily threats and all the happenings over in the Middle East. Plus watching 9/11 happen on the news when I was a young kid. It's only a matter of time before some country makes us a target again.


----------

